# Second FSH test after one year 10.6 :(



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello, I'm new.   Im 33, OH 27. After a year of trying for our first child, my fiance and visited the doctor. Hus sperm analysis was good. My results came back as FSH 9.6 LH 6.9 and i was tolf this was 'normal' and to keep trying for another year. A couple of months ago, i visited the gp about something unrelared and at the wnd asked if i could get councelling as tcc was getting me down. The doctor said to come back with OH and we could proceed with a referral. However, my tests were out of date...so re-tested. Newest FSH result is 10.6 and waiting for LH to come back. I reserached brighton and hove and turns out they won't treat me on the nsh with an fsh over 10 . Understandably, i feel gutted that a year ago i would've qualified. 

The gp hasn't said anything yet, apart from that 10.6 is normal. I have not been given any internal scans or tests. Anyone know what will hasppen next? 

Thank you in advance..x


----------

